# The Judge



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I just watched _The Judge_ on a BD and found it to be simply great. Great casting, anything with Robert Duvall seems to be worth watching and he's great in this movie, Robert Downey Jr. also played a great role.

On the downside, my wife had watched with a recently widowed friend who lost her husband to cancer and, while my wife really liked the movie, it upset her friend. Not an easy movie to watch for someone who has recently lost a relative to cancer.

Rich


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Alway like it when someone recommends a movie I am interested in watching. I also recently lost a sister to cancer so I might wait awhile to see it.Thanks Rich.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

yosoyellobo said:


> Alway like it when someone recommends a movie I am interested in watching. I also recently lost a sister to cancer so I might wait awhile to see it.Thanks Rich.


You're welcome. Yup, I'd wait a bit, it did kinda bother me a bit.

Rich


----------

